# my anem



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So this is the anem I picked up a while ago that I dubbed "the bastard" but he/she/it has definitely come a long way from when I picked it up.

It finally decided to pick a spot it liked and hasn't moved since (amazingly it's the same place I put it in originally) and it's starting to change color

I picked it up from SUM for $10 during their customer appreciation event they had a few months ago and it is the star of the tank these days.

Don't know if it will show up right but here it is

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8608368730/









originally it was a pale green and then it started turning neon green. Eventually the bubble tips started to get engorged and turned red. Again i'm very happy with this purchase


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That's cool!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome Dave!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

sexy dave!


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Gaw damn thats a looker!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

wow its really getting some sickk glow.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

When are you starting your new build thread dave!?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've asked for quotes from two different people about tanks and I'm just waiting for one of them to get back to me. Fortunately I came into a bit of money so I can have the tank custom built now to what my wife and I want. The dimensions will be 18dx19hx36w with a 1" eurobrace and bottom drilled with a custom overflow built by J_T (of course) 

I'm also thinking about having two holes drilled for returns that are just above the water line so I can add loc-line. Any suggestions?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I've asked for quotes from two different people about tanks and I'm just waiting for one of them to get back to me. Fortunately I came into a bit of money so I can have the tank custom built now to what my wife and I want. The dimensions will be 18dx19hx36w with a 1" eurobrace and bottom drilled with a custom overflow built by J_T (of course)
> 
> I'm also thinking about having two holes drilled for returns that are just above the water line so I can add loc-line. Any suggestions?


Oh, that looks official, can I start it now! LOL


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

wow that anem is beautiful!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

altcharacter said:


> I'm also thinking about having two holes drilled for returns that are just above the water line so I can add loc-line. Any suggestions?


It's just as easy to drill another hole on the bottom for the return line and split at the top of the overflow box. Drilling at the back, the system will need ~3" away form the wall if you can spare the space and either us a fillet strip to hide it or live with looking at the plumbing.

JM2C


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I totally remembered after I wrote that. I am putting the return in the overflow


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Yeah I totally remembered after I wrote that. I am putting the return in the overflow


Great, more work for me..... LOL


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

thmh said:


> sexy dave!


Please if you think that of him keep it for yourself and changing the topic the anemone is beautiful MR chicharron, congratulations


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

beauty one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

has it split yet?


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

That pic right there sums up the whole reason for me going salt


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

is it for sale?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

For you greg, I will sell for $100 since we are good friends!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

OK, will talk when I will sell something 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Trade me your tank, this is a fair deal


----------

